# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  What bow to get

## Ash123

What bow should I get  for rabbit/hares im 14 years old (15 in 2 months) im thinking compound bow, thinking of a 55lb one that can be adjusted to 40lb or 60lb would I be able to pull this back ? 
Cheers for your input
Ashley

----------


## Ash123

Thats it there https://touch.trademe.co.nz/listing/view/999126880

----------


## Matt2308

Take the time to go and visit an archery shop and get some proper advice Ashley.
A bow needs to be the correct draw length and poundage for you to use it comfortably and get the best from it, and the arrows also have to have the correct spine (stiffness) to suit the bow.
If you can visit a local club then you may be able to have a go with a few different bows and get a better idea of what will suit you best.
If you buy a bow without knowing what you actually need first then you will probably buy something unsuitable and end up having to change it, which will end up costing you more money than if you get it right the first time.

----------


## Ash123

Archery clubs ? Where are they

----------


## Matt2308

Type 'Archery Auckland' into Google and there should be plenty for you to start with.

http://aucklandarchery.org.nz/

https://advancedarchery.co.nz/

I would think these two would be good places to start.

----------


## stretch

There's an archery range on Mt Albert, and another in Drury (near the glider club, I think).

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve123

Try these guys Pine Ridge Archers.
Theres another one in Massey but I'm not sure of the name

----------


## Ash123

Any in chch

----------


## Matt2308

> Any in chch


Yes

Have a look on Google and look them up.

----------


## Bagheera

Look at the NZ Bowhunters Society
INFO | New Zealand Bowhunters Society
friendly helpful guys.  Will be able to direct you to current shops and probably a club range day around Christchurch.
In the past, Aimtru had a shop with indoor range in town but may have moved in recent years.

----------


## Uplandstalker

There is a field archery club in town:
Introduction - Canterbury Archers' Society Inc

----------


## john1972

Hope this link can help you choose the bow 
How to Choose a Compound Bow & Buying Guide

----------


## gonetropo

hey ash, theres an archery club in  christchurch. 

About Us - AimTru Archers Club - Christchurch

----------


## Shaneo

I just got a new Mathews HTR No Cam so will prob sell my Diamond Razor Edge if your interested....your a young fella so maybe you could pay it off or something ? will need to know your draw lenght and its set at 60lb at the mo' for reds but I could get that dropped....

----------

